# Help for a new RSM



## GGHG_Cadet (5 Jun 2006)

I have recently been appointed the RSM of my cadet corps and I was hoping to get some tips from people who have been in this position before. 

When I was a Troop WO and subsequently the DSM of the corps I always tried to be a caring person, who was fair, compassionate and strict when I had to be. Others in my corps take a much more gung ho approach, I have tried my best to curve the thinking of the NCOs who acted that way and I hope they have learned. Now that I've managed to calm them down they feel like I have robbed them of their only way of discipline. 

I would appreciate some suggestions on how to enforce discipline and ensure the cadets keep to dress regulations, all the while remembering that these cadets are still children.   

Thanks in advance


----------



## c.jacob (5 Jun 2006)

The piece of advice I'll give you is keep open communication between yourself the officers and your Senior NCO's.  But don't stress too much about it.  Being a cadet RSM is a learning experience.


----------



## big bad john (5 Jun 2006)

Think three times before you say something important.  Listen always before you make a decision no matter how straight forward it seems.  And never be afraid to back up your NCO's..  But most of all be yourself, you were chosen for a reason.  Good luck!


----------



## p_imbeault (5 Jun 2006)

Ya just to reiterate what BBJ said, don't change anything they obviously picked you over those "Gung Hoians" for your leadership abilities. Congratulations BTW  ;D


----------



## Black Watch (5 Jun 2006)

Always listen to your SrNCO's. They are your eyes and ears. However, don't get to friendly with them. Also, work on your voice, being rsm means calling out drill for a whole day.

Congrats!


----------



## Pronto123 (6 Jun 2006)

Congratulations! 

Check your PMs

Nulli Secundus


----------



## GuNnEr@2853 (6 Jun 2006)

Just be yourself.


----------



## ryanmann356 (7 Jun 2006)

LEAD BY EXAMPLE!!! dont goof around and then yell at your NCOs for doing the same thing.  Don't be a hypocrite I instantly lose respect for those kinds of people.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (7 Jun 2006)

take good car eof that pace stick the former RSm of the GGHG gave that  stick to the cadets upon his promotion to the Unit RSm he carried that stick all over the place as a Sgt Major in the RCD and the 444 Sqn and on many important parades. that was Tooner Martins stick.
One piece of advice for you, do the best job you can and lead by example.

Be proud Be a guard


----------



## Black Watch (7 Jun 2006)

treat your cadets asi you want to be treated


----------



## odin (1 Sep 2006)

as a former rsm of three seperate unit's of the same regiment , i tried to know my nco's as they were the direct line to the individual member's of the unit's. it was very important for me to know them because they knew the all those under them. They reflected my example .Your relationship with your nco's has to be a balance of authority and compassion , but alway's remember RSM is the balance of officer's above you and the nco's and member's below you .
 To be an RSM is not a rank given lightly. You must have all the trait and natural talent's to have achieved it. I envy you

Odin


----------



## Wolfmann (1 Sep 2006)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I would appreciate some suggestions on how to enforce discipline and ensure the cadets keep to dress regulations, all the while remembering that these cadets are still children.   
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Your position isn't about enforcing anything - it is about being a source of leadership and knowledge for your subordinate Senior NCO's, and as a figurehead of mentorship to the Junior NCO's, all the while directing and acting as a buffer for the Corps between the Officers and the Cadets. Cadets will follow you because they want to, not because you make them - likewise if you do your job with your Senior NCO's they will take care of the dress regulations, and the general running of the corps - however they need to be aware of this.

If  I may make a suggestion or two, you can look at your task as one of a mentor:

Junior Cadets
How you handle senior cadets is as important as how you handle junior cadets. There's nothing wrong with appearing approachable and open to new or junior cadets. Think of how you felt when you first came in. You were probably scared, and you looked at your own RSM with a certain amount of admiration, but also fear. There's nothing wrong with introducing yourself to new cadet's individually, talking to them, asking them questions, and making it quite clear if there are problems or they have questions which Senior NCO they should talk to (and for the first month that Senior  NCO should be you)...and then from there as they adjust and get put into a section or division asking them every night specifics, "Are you liking it here?"...basically take an interest in them. After a month or so, they should integrate themselves in to the program, feel more comfortable, and if your Senior  NCO's do their job they'll probably stay. 

If they have to stand before you formally, it should be one of authority where their actions have been noted, should be corrected. At the same time you need to still temper yourself, your reactions, and possibly your punishments (sometimes just being in front of you is punishment enough) to suit the crime and the level of the perpetrator - have less tolerance for more senior cadets whom should know better but be more informal with them (talk to them directly) and open up the gates of patience for more junior cadets, or cadets whom seem resistive (be more formal). This is the only time you need to enforce anything. 

These cadets aren't children...they are a mix between adult and children brains, and their brains constantly rewire themselves. Immature trouble makers their first year may turn into tempered, good cadets by their 2 or 3 years. Tthe hard cases will end up sorting themselves out, eventually...either they stick around and conform, or they usually find themselves bounced out. Don't treat the problem children any different than the normal cadets, just understand you will probably have to deal with them a lot more than a regular cadet. 


Senior Cadets
Keep them responsible and challenged. Don't micromanage them, but don't give them impossible tasks - fill in the gaps where necessary. They need to learn everything you have to give in the short time you are going to be an RSM - because one of them is going to have to replace you. Develop a succession plan - basically what you wish to accomplish in your time as the  RSM, and look at mentoring  a couple cadets you feel would be eligible candidates to take over your position. Don't tell them this is what you are doing, because if the Officers choose someone else...then you screw them over. But definitely make the officers aware of your plan, ask them for guidance in creating one. If you have a good CO and a decent staff, they will know what to do to help you.

If either a junior or senior cadet do something wrong, the positive aspects of their job should be stressed, and the negative should be constructively explained to them...ie, "You did really well, and there is one area which you do need to improve upon."....yadda, yadda, yadda. Never say, "That sucked." UNLESS it is with senior cadets, whom you know really well, and are already fairly confident. As a mentor, you job is to build confidence in your followers. Their abilities will quickly follow. 

Officers
Work with them. If they require something, anticipate problems and recommend solutions. Just get stuff done, so they don't have to ask. 

Make your Senior  NCO's accountable to you through the Officers. Don't be afraid to properly delegate duties. An Officer should not have to specifically direct your Senior NCO's on what to do. If you don't know, find out the information, use your common sense and then make sure your Senior NCO's understand. You are the only cadet that shouldn't be hand held, and should not have to take direction from the Officers in everything you do. If an officer says, "I need a work party of 5 cadets to clean the parking lot,"...it's you that needs to fill in the gaps for whomever you assign. - there's one thing to do the work to help out, it's another entirely to do the work because you feel no one else can do it better. Likewise, if you have a duty division, make sure that duty NCO is on top of it, that whatever needs to be done is done so that the Officer of the Day or  Duty Officer only has to go around and do final checks. 

Officer can send you conflicting signals, either one officer or two different officers. If you do receive this, there is nothing wrong with speaking to the officer in private and asking, "Sir/Ma'am, I was directed to do this, however you told me something else later." Do this enough times, with enough officers, and then you start being able to figure out how they think - which allows you to anticipate problems and find solutions. You, of all the cadets, will be held the most accountable so make sure your instructions are very clear. As well, if one of your Junior or Senior NCO's screws up...expect an officer to come down on you, not them. That doesn't give you license to roll the barrel down the hill either, but you then need to come up with a strategy to inform the Senior or even the Junior of how their actions are wrong, how they can be corrected, and then a strategy 
for improvement - AND IF YOU NOTICE IMPROVEMENT, REWARD THEM WITH PRAISE.

Lots of stuff to keep an eye on and track. But with good Senior NCO's you can spread the duties out, and then you find you only need to manage the NCO's...not the duties. 

Just have fun with it, make sure you have very clear goals (you make the officers/CO aware of), and do the things you need to do to realize those goals for the year.


----------



## Franko (1 Sep 2006)

odin said:
			
		

> as a former rsm of three seperate unit's of the same regiment , i tried to know my nco's as they were the direct line to the individual member's of the unit's. it was very important for me to know them because they knew the all those under them. They reflected my example .Your relationship with your nco's has to be a balance of authority and compassion , but alway's remember RSM is the balance of officer's above you and the nco's and member's below you .
> To be an RSM is not a rank given lightly. You must have all the trait and natural talent's to have achieved it. I envy you
> 
> Odin



You mean former *Cadet* RSM right?

Regards


----------



## ryanmann356 (1 Sep 2006)

Be Firm, Fair and Friendly simple rules but they go along way.  Its not Full Metal Jacket, your not a Gunnery Sergeant in the Marines your a C/CWO your human, be human


----------



## Bergeron 971 (2 Sep 2006)

personaly, being friendly as any senior rank for army cadets to me isn't the greatest. if your too friendly some will think your their friend not their boss.
Repect poeple, KNOW YOUR JOB. and lead by example. think of your former RSMs and leaders, they should have been yoru role models.
Be yourself. If your a slack bag who never did their uniform before. Yo better get your shit together, pardon my french. Remember your rep didn't start as a RSM. it started when you joined. if the senior staff see that it got to much to your head they will only talk behind you back and laugh at you or not follow you.
Your #1 thing is to do your job as best you can. Have fun with it.
Good luck,


----------



## p_imbeault (2 Sep 2006)

Its always good to pick traits of people that you think as good leaders and try and bring those out in yourself.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (2 Sep 2006)

Wolfman-

Thank you very much for your lengthy reply. By reading your post you have helped set my mindset for this upcoming training year. Your post was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (10 Apr 2007)

Lead by example. Everything you do in: dress, drill and deportment, your cadets will mimic, even unconsciously. If you have a high dress standard, you cadets will too. If you behave yourself, and refrain from fraternizing, then, theoretically, you cadets will too. Knowing that you're being watched all the time can make or break an RSM, but just remember that you've worked hard to get to this position, so you've already been doing these things.


----------



## medic65726 (10 Apr 2007)

I have to agree with many of the previous posts. LEAD BY EXAMPLE. And, everyone is always watching YOU. If you expect excellence from your subordinates, you must excell yourself. You must have the sharpest drill, an impeccable uniform, neat haircut, and of course the shinyest boots. You must always be the best behaved and an example to all. It is a lot of work, but very rewarding. Remember, your CO thought you were capable of this, or you wouldn't be where you are now. THinking back to my time as a new cadet, I quickly learned to respect some of our seniors who set a good example, but seeing one of them goofing off, even once, just lost it for me. But the Sergeant who, on parade commented on how poorly polished my boots were, but then later sat down with some of us and showed us how to them better, earned my respect forever. Seeing the RSM calling drill in a booming voice, made me want to do that one day, and with hard work, I had that opportunity. Being a Cadet RSM is a great privilege and apportunity the likes of which you are unlikely to see again in the near future, if ever. Work hard, and enjoy. I was also given some great opportunities because of my position with the 748 as we had a great, well connected CO at the time. PM if you want to know more. Good luck.


----------



## mike1882 (16 Apr 2007)

dude in order to be a good rsm you need to know everything that goes on in your corps be yourself work with your ncos and really dont make friends with your jr cadets your the boss keep it that way dont be a complete ass but if you start making friends with all you cadets there not going to listen or respect you the way they should there going to assume its ok to not really listen to you cuzz cuzz your friends thats about all the advice i can think of right now good luck dude


----------



## medaid (16 Apr 2007)

HOLLY BATMAN BATMAN I also would like o type without punctuations or any form of complete sentence structure man not to mention dude that things are so much cooler when you can be anonymous and give out pointers I mean hey no one will know who I am right dude dude cuz I cant wait 4 more lol and rofl becuz Im.... 


Oh boy, I can't even type like that, it's just painful to me. Since it's your first post, and I saw it I'll give you the pointers that any other mod will give you take if you want to as friendly advice 

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

To summarize, fill out your profile so people can know who you are, and it also helps with credability to your posts. Also, welcome to Army.ca and start reading.


----------

